# Tiny's Cabby: Progress Thread



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

4/20/15









Interior 5/21/15










I figured I would make a thread to keep track of all the things i've done to the car 

Purchased 3/18/12
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...single-rounds-Different-prices!!!!-MA-NH-line


2012 Parts Replaced:

$10 Replaced Shift Knob with older OEM Knob
$10 Replaced Heat Knobs
$10 Added OEM Cabriolet Emblem
Fabricated Front and Rear Bumpers

$10 Added two Blinkers to Front Bumper
$300 4 New Tires (General RT) and Added
$45 4 refinished VW Rims 
$70 Replaced Pass Side CV Axle
$30 Replaced Both Outer Tierod ends
Added Hood Prop and Painted front bumper
$16 Replaced Clutch Cable
$50 ($30 +$20 )Replaced Speedo Cable and gear
$65 Installed Aftermarket Pioneer CD Head Unit
Fixed Pesky Brake light that wouldnt turn off
$20 Installed Shift Linkage Rebuild Kit
$50 ($30 plus $20 to press)Installed Pass Side front Wheel bearing
$20 Custom "Bloody" Door Cards
Rewired Tail Lights to run off License Plate Circuit
Minor Bondo Work to shave clipper kit mounting holes and smooth rear drivers corner
Patched Small Hole in Floor
$30 Installed front 4/6 Sony Door speakers
Installed 10" Woofer w/generic 200w amp w/ New Rear Deck Cover
$100 Replaced All Seats with White Leather Seats
Replaced Ash Tray
$10 Installed new Trunk Lift
$5 Installed New 3rd Brake Light
$15 Replaced Front Motor Mount
Replaced drivers side air vent
$80 Had Ampet Auto Align the Shift Linkage
Added Window Cranks to the rear windows
tightened Vent Windows (found out one is broken)
$10 Painted Passenger Seat
$10 Reuphoulstered trunk cover and painted a VW Emblem with "Blood" 
Added LOW AND SLOW decals to the Vent windows
Had Spare Key Made
Replaced VDO oil Temp Gauge light with GREEN led bulb. 
$10 Repaired Chip in glass

Repaired and painted the drivers seat
$15 Replaced Engine Breather Hoses 
$10 Replaced Oil Temp Sensor.. now VDO Temp gauge works!
$5 Replaced Bushing retainer on clutch cable
Refinished and reinstalled rear emblems 

$50 Another New Pass Front Wheel Bearing (ended up having a bad hub.. killed bearing and cv axel)
Front Wheel Bearing and Hub
Front Pass side CV axel 
$1 Man Eating Rat Mascot and Flag mounts

Painted under the hood and engine bay

Better attempt at painting the engine bay and decided to do exterior of the car too

$5 Custom Side Reflectors 
$25 Replaced Valve Cover seal, oil baffle and cover nuts
$15 Replaced Fuel Filter
$30 (20=10)Timing belt w/new tensioner
$24 all new spark plugs
$15 tranny mount
$20 oil pan w/new plug and rubber gasket (no more leaks!)
upper radiator hose (no more coolant leaks!)
$25 Injector seals and seats
a/c delete
Repaired Broken wire on cold start vavle
$15 new alternator belt and spacers on pulley for proper alignment
$8 lucas oil injector cleaner in full tank of gas
$10 Replaced Power steering/accessory Belt
$30 Cap and Rotor
$20 Cold Start Valve and gasket Replaced
Replaced Coolant Distribution hose $15
Power Steering Delete (just not using it .. its still in the car) 


2012 Parts Total: $1299


Previously done to the car before purchase:
Rokker Coil overs
Poly Bushings
new Radiator
Trim Removed and Body line Filled in
Lower control Arm with Bushing


*2013 Parts Replaced:*

$12 Heater Fan Speed Selector Switch
$9 Heater Hose (Flange to Heater Core Hose)
$7 oil Fill Cap
$0 Replaced B Pillar Covers (thanks 59microbus) also glued the seals in better 
$25 exhaust parts and clamps to reconnect midpipe to muffler 
$12 Replaced negative battery terminal and main ground
$195 New Windshield 
$35 Wireset
$45 In-Tank Fuel Pump
$13 Distributor Cap
$5 Distributor Rotor
$7 Replaced idle screw oring.
$86 Water Pump (56 for pump and $20 to have dealership swap pulley to new pump for me and $10 for coolant)
$3 Flange 
$12 Thermostat
$45 Intermediate Exhuast Pipe
$5 exhaust sealer stuff 
$338 new Upholstery 
$60 B billar seals
$4.50 Renewed headliner 
$6 Shifter Rebuild kit 
$13 Thermostat Housing/Water Outlet (metal one this time. old one warped on me)
$19 new/used Heater Control unit
$117 rear Wheel bearings (and labor)
$19 Relay Lever ball 

$50 Middle Top seals/ trays 
$75 Replaced headlights with good used Ecodes

2013 Total $1217.50


2014 Work:

$110 Clutch
$50 Clutch Install Kit
$50 Rear Brakes
$300 Tranny
$300 Labor for Tranny/clutch
$10 Main Shift Shaft Bushing
$25 Exhuast work
$45 Power steering pump
$120 replaced two tires on black wheels
$200 wheels
$150 machining wheels to fit car
$20 caliper paint
$225 new tires
$192 New master Cylinder parts/install
$20 Black Carpet Rear Deck 
$25 Used Black Carpet 
$10 Replaced Lower Grills
$123 Missing Linkz all metal Shift kit with all delrin Bushings


$1990 in work 2014



2015 Work:
$100 New Custom DIY Euro Bumpers 
$1000 Custom Made Top Stitched and installed 
$50 wrapped a old caddy hood (wanted the old school washer jets 
$145 kicker 250w amp
$65 pioneer 6x9" speakers
$190 pioneer deh-p8700bs headunit
$140 Grant Steering Wheel
$230 4 brand new Bosch Injectors
$100 Labor for Replacing Bad Master Cylinder under warranty
$20 Gates Alternator Belt
$75 Plugs, wires, cap and rotor
$50 Wrapped hood and trunk

2016 work:
$200 new exhaust and muffler
$350 new pads, rotors, drums, shoes, rear wheel bearings




Current Issues:

loud muffler
Odometer doesnt work 













Pics:

Current:










taken in the rain the day the clutch cable broke 









I'll snag my wifes camera and take some better pics on a sunny day 



Interior 5/11/12


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

started taking apart a pair of old rear seats so i can make up a template to reupholster them. can't wait to have the interior done!


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Installed front door speakers


----------



## Marko3119 (Mar 29, 2011)

I see you got Sony speakers to fit in there. What size are they and did you have to do any modifications?


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Marko3119 said:


> I see you got Sony speakers to fit in there. What size are they and did you have to do any modifications?


nope they fit just fine.

these are the ones that i used 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sony-Xplod-XS-R4644-4-x-6-4-Way-Speakers/14956454


the only thing i did was take the rubber grommets off the original setup and only use the nuts to secure them in. other than that they were a perfect fit.


----------



## The_Passenger (Dec 31, 2007)

The interior makes me think you have a 'Star Blue' edition? At least it was at one time.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

The_Passenger said:


> The interior makes me think you have a 'Star Blue' edition? At least it was at one time.


yep. wolfsberg too.. the car was painted before I got it.. otherwise i probably would have kept it original


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

These are the speakers i put in. 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Picked up a polk 10in woofer in box with 200w amp. In trade today: ) once i grab an install kit ill be bumpin 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

installed the woofer today. took me under 40 min to wire it start to finish. Probably the easiest car ever to run wires in. 

I ran the power line from the battery through the grommet for the hood release. Looked like someone had a wire or something running through that at one point. So i figured I would use it also. Easy to find on the other side. popped the floor trim off ran the wire under the carpet, under the rear seat and in to the back. super easy


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Decided to clean up the rear Glovebox today "P 

put down a 1/2" thick sheet of insulation cut to fit over the spare spot










Then I wrapped a piece of thin plywood with some white vinyl and placed it on top. Screwed the amp down to that and positioned the sub. 

I didnt take a picture but i also made a little protector for the amp that covers the front of it. 










Top Shot:


----------



## Lunchbox2021 (Sep 14, 2011)

tinygiant said:


>


I see you like skittles!


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

That would be the wife. We actually just used the box to cover the iPod. Lol. Keeps thieves from noticing it. Until today.. i wired it all through the dash and into the glove box. so its permanently hidden

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Today I trade/bought a set of white leather seats for the cabby from 59microbus. He even swapped them out for me .. which i found out was incredibly easy lol.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

also got a free ashtray and set of b-pillars from paul.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Some New Pics

6/5/12


----------



## EuroTrash_miT (Oct 30, 2005)

Not sure if i like the front crossbar w/ blinkers setup... maybe it'll grow on me. I've always loved the way my car looks without the bumpers though, has that "stubby" look to it.

Did someone already back up into your grill? :what:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

EuroTrash_miT said:


> Did someone already back up into your grill? :what:


it was like that when i got it 



the inspection station wanted me to have bumpers. I'm cool with them.. I agree it looks better without them.. but it was one of the first things the cops mentioned when i was running without them.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

replaced front motor mount, drivers side air vent, found two window cranks for the rear windows.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

re upholstered the rear hatch cover with white vinyl to match the door cards. 

Was very happy today to be able to drive to work without any issue.. shifting was great and smooth. 


on the way home....drum roll.... the shift cable bushing ripped in half and left me stuck in 4th.. So with some creative route adjustment i was able to make it home from portsmouth without having to come to a complete stop.. So glad I got easy pass last week. I was able to get it back to josh's house. It worked out well since i left my truck there last night. so the parts are ordered and hopefully thats all that it is. 

we did stop at a shop and get some cardboard and tried stacking like 6 pieces to work as a bushing.. but i think it just compressed when i put the clutch in. It was enough to get it idle.. but not enough to pull it in and out of gear.. so hopefull thats all that it is. 

I did find a 83 gti tranny with a pelaquin Limited slip kit newly installed locally for $300. I offered a new snowblower for it.. and asked him to add $100. since the snowblower was $650 last season and used 2-3 times. and he's only asking 300 for the tranny. Would make the cabby grip and Go nicely


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Painted passenger seat with dupont Fabric Paint. Wanted the seats to look nice and white again. 

Probably will do them all with one coat then go back and do another coat after. 

comparison (looks better in person.. its super bright out so the camera doesnt work the lighting very well on my cell)













Next I Got some Red fabric paint and Did a blood finger paint of the VW emblem. Then splatter painted the rest of the trunk cover


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

ordered a window chip repair kit on ebay. 

repair a big chip really well. I was hoping it would work on the 8" crack i have down the top middle of my windshield.. but no such luck. 


The Big crack:











Apparatus setting the resin into the chip:










From inside (cant even see the spidering that was there!)









Repair Chip. There is still a little divot there from the rock.. but the spidering is completely gone!










I was sad that the kit couldnt take care of the crack.. Maybe i'll try another bottle and see if i can rig something to work.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

replaced the breather hoses above the engine. 

my hose ending in 223d had a big hole in it. I was constantly retaping the hole with electrical tape until i could find a replacement. I found a guy on ebay with one for $12 shipped. He was nice enough to actually send the whole chain of hoses so i wouldnt need to redo the clamps or anything.. just unscrewed one of the clamps and swapped it out!


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

replaced oil temp sensor VDO gauge works now for the temp.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

figured i would add some HP with a new sticker


----------



## EuroTrash_miT (Oct 30, 2005)

tinygiant said:


>


I usually dont approve of stickers on my cars, but this one is hot :laugh: :beer:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

EuroTrash_miT said:


> I usually dont approve of stickers on my cars, but this one is hot :laugh: :beer:




it was like 4 bux shipped on ebay 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/29070191582...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_823wt_1413


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

had some issues today. 


yesterday on the way home from the beach it seemed like the clutch cable got loose.. We stopped for pizza with friends and I messed with it and got it readjusted.. but it was still sort of grindy into reverse. 

so this morning i went out and got it perfect.. drove up the road and back going between all the gears making sure they were all working great.. they were. 

then the wife and I decided to do some errands and i was having the same problem. I did tighten the set nut on the cable.. so it shouldn't be coming loose. All the parts are there, cable is only a couple months old, new attachment kit, grommet.. etc 


so I went home (in 4th gear) and finally seemed to get it re adjusted.. 

drove around for a while and it goes great through the gears but doesnt like getting into reverse all that much.. still a little grindy.. 

I can turn the car off and start in reverse and then clutch and shift out of it .. 

what sort of tolerance is there on the clutch cable? does it have to be like within a mm or something?


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Bushing retainer replaced on clutch cable. 


also replaced the hoses on the advance off the distributor.. the hoses braiding was very frayed


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

finished the rear emblems today and put them back on the car


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

was rummaging around in the basement and found some metal pieces that happen to have the same spacing as the side markers (that have been disconnected inside) 

figured i would replace the reflectors with them.. now i need to find something to put in them.. maybe some mini german flags or something  











i might not keep em either.. just got me thinking  


and i almost forgot.. my cabby has a new pet


----------



## EuroTrash_miT (Oct 30, 2005)

Thats such a great idea


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

new bearing, hub and cv axel tomorrow.  should be able to drive it again tomorrow night!


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

love the blood splatter, very unique.:beer:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

eventually i want to get bright red carpet for the interior and this winter probably redo the seats.. 

if its another snowless winter i'll have a lot of money and a lot of free time on my hands  Scored a hefty snowplowing contract this year. i get paid wether it snows or not... so i'm praying for no snow this year.. complete opposite of last year  


i really wish i had a garage so i could work on the car in the winter.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

im really torn on exterior color.. i keep going back and forth on it.. 

i was just thinking it would be cool to keep the black hood and hatch and do the sides in white with red blood. would look pretty sweet i think.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

being as anal as i am, after installing the axel and bearing tuesday i wanted to double check everything.. I drove a bout 5 miles then made sure the lugs were still tight.. i noticed a tiny bit of a click when seeing if there was any wheel play.. i narrowed it down to the tierod end. its new so i figued it must not be in enough or something.. it wasnt enough to do anything so i left it be. 


today after work i decided to double check again and see if i can get that click in the play to go away.. all it was is the set nut for the tierod end was like a 1/4 turn from being tight.. so i viced the tireod and tightened the nut. now the wheel feels as tight as the rear wheels.. muahah 

...now... do i keep fixing/replacing things.. or just keep driving it. 

I really want to get the a/c compressor out since its hoses are all cut and its not in use... and i would like to replace my alternator since its bearing is really loud.. sounds like i'm running a super charger in the car lol. 

also already have a new valve cover seal and cam baffle to install and a new oil pan and gasket.. we'll see how ambitious i get this weekend


----------



## joser11 (Aug 8, 2010)

Saw this and immediately thought about your thread 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zombie-Resp...ies&hash=item1e70c3570a&vxp=mtr#ht_881wt_1358 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ID-RATHER-B...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e70cd5fe7#ht_500wt_1358


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

i've thought about decals like those. .but i would think in a real zombie situation it wouldnt be on the car. 


the rat mascot now hangs from the rear view mirror by his tail. lol


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Decided i would have some fun with the underside of the cabby hood today. Started with a degrease and a pressure washing.. then i dawn dish soaped it and pressure washed it again. 

sprayed it with a grey paint. then went to town with my airbrush  only the 2nd time ever painting with it. I'm pretty happy with the results













then i decided to paint part of the engine bay and bloody that up too!


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

Love the originality in this. Bringing something completely different to the table. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks  

i generally have mondays and tuesdays off.. so when i'm not as adventurous mechanically i spend the time doing cosmetic things to the car


----------



## Dragonwing (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't think you'll be pleased to learn that, though it took a while, your car finally made it over to the MK1 "Epic Fail" thread.

DW


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Eh. They can fail all they want . Its my car 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Dragonwing said:


> I don't think you'll be pleased to learn that, though it took a while, your car finally made it over to the MK1 "Epic Fail" thread.
> 
> DW




and i think its been there since i did the door cards P


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

i've never looked through the epic fail thread until now.. 

my car has been there for a long time i guess. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...AIL-THREAD&p=76681658&viewfull=1#post76681658


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

I got some inspiration via the fail thread to do a better job on the bloody engine bay.. so i decided to do the bay black with red blood.. looks much much better.. 


also painted the car flat olive green so its all the same color finally. its dangerous when i get the day off unexpectedly

here are a bunch of pics! 




































































































I plan on getting a black vinyl VW logo to overlay on the red dripping splat.. lol much better than the logo i butchered the other day when messing with the airbrush


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

took off the "flag holder" things i added last week and made up some custom reflectors. i had to drill two holes in the rear pannel since its almost all bondo lol. but i wanted the two holes next to the reflector so i could have the bolts there all the way around. 



























I also found out today that the little trim piece on the handle comes out.. so i painted that up too


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Cool thread. I like your originality! :thumbup:


----------



## Henry17 (Mar 19, 2011)

Jeje good


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

lookin mean in green! The engine bay looks soooo much better this time around. I also think these cars look better minus the bumpers. It's a shame you get harassed about it. I swore I was going to shave the bumper holes the next time I got a cabby but my new one has a clipper kit and it looks pretty slick. I don't have the heart to do it yet  

ignore the fail thread. It's your car, have fun :beer:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks! 

next i need to get the exhaust heat shield secured better so it stops vibrating when i stop at lights  started playing with it last night and .. but it came back as soon as i hit a bump lol


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

i've decided i want to do the blood splatter on black door cards.. 

anyone want to trade good black door cards for my white splattered ones? 

if not i will probably just strip these ones and re-wrap them with black vinyl


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

This is looking awesome! nice work!


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Mataleao (Nov 29, 2006)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Mataleao said:


> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


well put


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Valve cover seal and cam cover replaced! 

Head looks really clean and the cam was nice and clean too. The car already had a cam baffle but when i took it out it took like no pressure to snap it in half.. definitely has seen some use. So i replaced that too. 

went on easy and running smoother at idle  






































old crappy seal and studs










we replaced the nuts with shouldered ones too


----------



## Ruthlessone3k (Aug 17, 2012)

Very original, I like the bloody engine bay especially. I think I might redo my cam cover as well, it could very well be part of my rough idle issue.I didn't even think about it till I read your post. Thanks


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Ruthlessone3k said:


> Very original, I like the bloody engine bay especially. I think I might redo my cam cover as well, it could very well be part of my rough idle issue.I didn't even think about it till I read your post. Thanks




its definitely idling smoother. i hear a leaky valve cover gasket is one of the bigest vaccum leaks you could have .. depending on how bad it is. 

i think i need to adjust my throttle cable a tiny bit too.. it idles perfect if i rest my foot on the pedal (not pressing it) so i think it might just need a tiny tweak to get it idle perfect


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

That was an 89 helios cabby... You beat the **** out of it, filled the body line with bondo, and traded away the rare unique interior.

Sweet build :thumbup:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

tgibson said:


> That was an 89 helios cabby... You beat the **** out of it, filled the body line with bondo, and traded away the rare unique interior.
> 
> Sweet build :thumbup:


Actually it was done by th prevoius owner. Someone backed into it. He was lazy and filled it. Im just working with what it came to me as. I wish it was still blue and shiny

also the car was already spray bombed green when i got it and the blue interior looked horrible with the green exterior.. knowing the car will never have perfect body lines again i knew i wasnt going to ever paint it a gloss color again.. so out with the blue seats and in with the whites (which were in much better condition mechanically and cosmetically)


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

last night i cleaned the header really good of all the gunk from it the valve cover leaking for so long.. today the header was nice and dry!


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

I like your cabby and art, 
Please buy my extra 16v head I'll throw in the downpipe  
You would enjoy the horse power 

I've owned 2 cabbies a 88 and 89 
one was baby blue and white leather 
One was midnight blue and black leather 
Automatic with jh 1.8
And manual with jh/Audi 3a 2.0


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

If you don't like clipper kit cabby bumpers, get them but take the cover off and it's rebar of metal, paint it whatever color. you can get the plastic end caps from heritage Vw uk's website. (google it)

You should flare your fenders, 
Or get the fender flare and side skirt kit From a clipper cabriolet 

They are very cheap at the junk yard, will save you a lot of money if someone hits you, 
I don't use a rear bumper at all but at least a front one, and more lights in the back for attention to tail gaters.

I've seen a really cool 16v turbo with blood spray and hand prints all over the turbo tubing 
You definitely need real size bigger turn signals 
Somebody might not see them and hit you.

A rocco is bigger than a cabby and people still cant see me sometimes


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

scirocconaut said:


> If you don't like clipper kit cabby bumpers, get them but take the cover off and it's rebar of metal, paint it whatever color. you can get the plastic end caps from heritage Vw uk's website. (google it)
> 
> You should flare your fenders,
> Or get the fender flare and side skirt kit From a clipper cabriolet
> ...


there is a guy either on here on on craigslist selling a full clipper for $75. i really wouldn't mind the clipper kit but all the mounting holes are filled in. 

honestly if i had the money this car would be in a body shop on its way to being mint. lol 

i'd love to see it glossy and clean but i think this ol car has its glory days behind it


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

my wife mentioned the other day that she thinks the duckbill should go... i could go either way... anyone have any opinions?


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Duckbill wouldnt be bad if you had a bumper 

I think you should paint the car black though

At highway speeds a duck bill or front air dam helps the car from being unstable due to wind blowing underneath the car 

Clipper kit for 75 is good, get it, drill the holes your self and get the connectors that snap on 
If anything it will add value to the car 

A 3 tone look like yours has would be a lot better with a clipper kit painted to match

Personally I would paint it black, or grey like the top 
Or white like the interior 

Your car is in good shape just needs fine tuning of the theme 

I'm sure I get flak for having A primered flat black car because it's all the rage 
Supposedly yet I never see anyone driving a primered black car these days


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

i've considered black . i do see a few cars in flat black around here. and my f250 work truck is actually spray bombed flat black too. 

i have more mechanical things to tend to before i invest any money into the exterior


----------



## Dragonwing (Dec 1, 2011)

scirocconaut said:


> .......yet I never see anyone driving a primered black car these days



Unfortunately, I still see them all the time. And, forgive me for saying it, but to me, the impression it leaves is: "One step closer to the crusher."

DW


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Dragonwing said:


> Unfortunately, I still see them all the time. And, forgive me for saying it, but to me, the impression it leaves is: "One step closer to the crusher."
> 
> DW


 yeah, agreed.. just wont let my truck read this... might get offended lol (yet another vehicle i bought with a crappy exterior)


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Pretty retarded thing to say, not you tiny 

Saying not to be offended just means you know you sound like an ass 

To me nothing says "junkyard" more than a mk3-6 with rusted hoods and plastic everywhere 

A full coat of Primer black has nothing to do with junkyards 
it's a needed step before a real paint job to layer over it 

And it's better than letting **** rust up like a moron 

People like you probably put cars in the junkyard for unibody tears and rust 
Which are completely fixable 

As a matter of fact I was welding up my unibody more today 
For more structural reinforcemet 

As a way of telling the throw away cult to **** off 

With the theme you are going with tiny your car would look awesome flat black with red interior 

I want to paint my car urethane semi gloss black or maybe go with ferrari red and I already know someone with the original scirocco S red and black interior and I'm going to try and get them from him


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

sp.. just an update 


in the coming weeks we will be doing: 

Non A/C alternator 
Removing A/C Compressor 
Replacing Timing Belt 
Replacing Seals/holders on one injector 
new Fuel Filter 
New Oil pan and gasket (with a bead of RTV for extra peace of mind) 
Oil/filter Change 
tranny Mount 
and custom fabricating a sweet roof rack 

I'm ordering the parts for the injector, timing belt and fuel filter right now. i already have the oil pan stuff waiting to be installed. and when the alternator comes in we'll probably tackle it all in one day i hope. 

since the car will have to sit over night with the RTV to cure we'll probably do that first ad go from there


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

decided to do something productive and did the fuel filter 

not sure on age.. but looks pretty old 










umm....this came out the input/dirty side


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd like to see your idea or a roof rack on a convertable 

I threw an emblem and a dash blank switch filler in the box, I wire wheeled the alternator some, if I were you I'd scavenge the bolts and things from yours 

Shipping ended up costing 27$ to send it ups it's double boxed and full of peanuts


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

okay. .

Today we Removed the A/C compressor and bracket
Replaced the Oil Pan, 
Replaced the first injector seats and seals (nice and tight now)


Check out this video of the a/c compressor.. no wonder my car was running so loud 
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=452967688080602


After removing old alternator and a/c compressor 









Found my coolant leak too.. upper radiator hose. Have a new one to put on tomorrow.









Tomorrow we will:
replace the upper radiator hose
get the last two bolts on the oil pan and tighten the rest, 
Replace the oil Filter 
Add new oil
Get lower timing belt cover off 
Replace Timing Belt
new timing belt tensioner 
Time the car
and drive it away


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

scirocconaut said:


> I'd like to see your idea or a roof rack on a convertable
> 
> I threw an emblem and a dash blank switch filler in the box, I wire wheeled the alternator some, if I were you I'd scavenge the bolts and things from yours
> 
> Shipping ended up costing 27$ to send it ups it's double boxed and full of peanuts



no alternator today.. hopefully tomorrow


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

tinygiant said:


> no alternator today.. hopefully tomorrow


what shipping service did you ship it with?


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

in other news i should have a 78 convertible bug in my driveway in a few days  currently not running... but in great overall shape and was running not too long ago! needs a top and carpet. but solid body


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

finshed the oil pan and oil change today
repaired the upper radiator hose situation and topped off coolant

recieved the alternator in the mail today. and its the same alternator.. not the non a/c one


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

when timing the car today we pulled one of the plugs and found that there was quite a bit of build up on them. So we replaced all 4 plugs today. 

timing was set, belt and tensioner replaced. 


decided to put the a/c bracket back in since the alternator was making contact with the timing shroud 

tomorrow i have to measure up the pulley distance and find a new v belt to run the alternator with. Then we should be ready to drop her down and hit the road. 

also grabbed some lucas oil injector cleaner to run in a couple tanks of gas. this car sure got the royal treatment over the last 3 days. can't wait to see how quiet she'll run and how much different the car will feel.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Finally Drove it home!! 











over the last week we did:
Timing belt w/new tensioner
fuel filter
all new spark plugs
tranny mount
oil pan w/new plug and rubber gasket (no more leaks!)
upper radiator hose (no more coolant leaks!)
Injector seals and seats
a/c delete
new alternator belt and spacers on pulley for proper alignment
lucas oil injector cleaner in full tank of gas
fixed broken wire from coldstart valve 

feels like a completely different car! so quiet now without the grindy a/c compressor. 

the power steering belt is a little squeaky and the car is a tiny sputtery.. so wed i'm dropping it off at DAS auto to have them double check the timing and properly tension the belt.


----------



## wdvolks (Jul 25, 2011)

Love your cabby!


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

wdvolks said:


> Love your cabby!


thanks! 

its so so nice to have it back in the driveway after a week long absence. I can't wait to pick it up after work on wednesday after its be fine tuned on the timing by the shop. 


my power steering belt is fine when i start the car.. after about a half mile it starts getting noisy.. hopefully they can figure that out too. Might just have to replace that too. we'll see


----------



## wdvolks (Jul 25, 2011)

i wish i could get mine going, waiting for my garage to be put up, and i need to find a motor!!


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

wdvolks said:


> i wish i could get mine going, waiting for my garage to be put up, and i need to find a motor!!


we've done all of this work so far in the driveway.. either mine or a friends. 

would be nice to have a lift though. would have made life much easier on most things


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

replaced the power steering belt today. after putting everything back together the belt kept squealing like crazy. it could have just needed to be tightened but i figured i would rather replace it. I had to return a hose to the autozone anyways and ended up paying for the belt in credit. 

So the car runs nice right now.. not perfect though. I think our timing is a tooth off or something. It runs good but when i am under acceleration i can feel it hesitating.. or pulling its just not completely smooth.


i was dissapointed to see today at the light that i am still getting the low idle. oil light flashing thing. I was hoping a new fuel filter and oil and pan gasket would do the trick. Hopefully its just related to the timing being off and not letting the car idle where it should.


engine bay area w/ a/c compressor removed









alt belt









power steering belt 









the alt belt was a different size since it was running from a different pulley after removing the a/c compressor.. might be able to find these belts easy. i just bought my old belts to the local store and matched them up


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

the belt i used for the alternator 
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...cog-v-belt-dayco-top-cog_3300019-p#fragment-2

belt i used for the power steering/waterpump..etc
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...top-cog_3300011-p?searchTerm=15290#fragment-2


----------



## gordinho (Feb 15, 2005)

AWESOME! Thanks for the info and for the pics! Definitely doing this on my Cabby soon!!! Too many projects going on at the same time, though. Have to finish building my trailer before October!

http://forums.offroadtb.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3385


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

gordinho said:


> AWESOME! Thanks for the info and for the pics! Definitely doing this on my Cabby soon!!! Too many projects going on at the same time, though. Have to finish building my trailer before October!
> 
> http://forums.offroadtb.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3385


trailer looks neat  

i have a 14' landscape trailer that i use for our mowing biz. our first trailer was a gutted pop up frame with plywood. had to load the mower with ramps and ratchet strap it down.. such a pain. much nicer being able to drive the mower up the ramp gate


----------



## gordinho (Feb 15, 2005)

Looking at those belts... the one you have for the power steering is pretty much spot on with what GAP lists... 

Dayco 15290 belt measures .44" x 29" (11.176mm x 736.600mm)
GAP lists belt at 10mm x 730mm

Dayco 15330 belt measures .44" x 33" (11.176mm x 838.200mm)
GAP NON AC belt 11.2mm x 866mm
GAP AC belt 10mm x 630mm

The Non AC GAP belt being almost 30mm longer is a bit odd. I'm sure the alternator adjustment mount would assist in tensioning either belt properly... at least I assume so.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

gordinho said:


> Looking at those belts... the one you have for the power steering is pretty much spot on with what GAP lists...
> 
> Dayco 15290 belt measures .44" x 29" (11.176mm x 736.600mm)
> GAP lists belt at 10mm x 730mm
> ...


thats like 1.2" it might make up for that amount with the adjustment


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

i've been putting $20 in gas in the car when i need it since i bought the car. my last car was a yaris which had an 11 gallon tank. i kept thinking my cabby had a broken fuel gauge.. i've put 10 gallons in before and still seemed to have room.. i decided to look up the tank size finding its around 14gallons! i didnt expect it to be that big. the cabby gets great mpgs i guess you could get a good distance on one tank. 

i put 12.5gallon in the other day and still had some room. i put some lucas oil injector cleaner in the gas this time around so i want to use as much of it as i can before i top off again. 

anywho long story short i was surprised how large the tank was


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Replaced the cap and rotor hoping to have that acceleration sputter smoothen out.. nope. idles better.. but still sort of sputtery 

also had the shifter aligned today, belts tightened and the timing rechecked.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

gulp... 

i just decided to tally up what i remember spending on all the things i've done to the car.. 

came out to $1329.00 plus i bet i have at least 400 in labor costs paying friends to do some of the work. 

so i could estimate $1700 in parts and labor since i've purchased the car in april.. 

so thats almost 6 months now. 

my car payment on the yaris was $305 a month. and insurance was $60 

so $365 a month is what it was draining me per month to drive a new car.... 

so $365x6 is $2190 still saving $490 over driving a new car.. and unlike most i like the work because i am learning things along the way. 

hopefully with all the stuff we've replaced it will be a while before things need replacing again. 

so if i can calm down on preventative maintenance i should be able to have a much cheaper auto expense budget. 

..just something i was thinking about


----------



## 1ABrian (Sep 12, 2012)

nice build man. I was getting ready to do the AC delete also. Can you get the spaced alt pulley and swap and removed the dual belt pulley?


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

1ABrian said:


> nice build man. I was getting ready to do the AC delete also. Can you get the spaced alt pulley and swap and removed the dual belt pulley?


 you could but its really simple just to take off the pulley and drop a couple washers in there to make up the difference. worked like a charm


----------



## 1ABrian (Sep 12, 2012)

sounds like a plan man. Thanks


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

might have a reason for the engine studder... heard a whine from the rear seat today.. guessing my fuel pump is tired.. pretty sure i've heard the wine before all the changes though and havent had this studder before. I was trying to hear if i was getting the studder in unison with any of the whine pitch changes. but couldnt tell because my exhaust is loud lol. 


always something. I hope i hit a point where i will stop having to replace stuff soon


----------



## gordinho (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah... I hear ya! I've sunk a bunch of money into mine as well already... but its getting closer and closer to being a reliable and fun little car to drive around. Saturday I'll finally be doing the timing belt, PS and Alt belts, timing belt tensioner, AC delete, water pump, spark plugs, wires, and distributor rotor and cap.... 

Fuel Pumps are going to be done soon as well... I also need a new top... :banghead:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

gordinho said:


> Yeah... I hear ya! I've sunk a bunch of money into mine as well already... but its getting closer and closer to being a reliable and fun little car to drive around. Saturday I'll finally be doing the timing belt, PS and Alt belts, timing belt tensioner, AC delete, water pump, spark plugs, wires, and distributor rotor and cap....
> 
> Fuel Pumps are going to be done soon as well... I also need a new top... :banghead:


 pretty much did all of that last week on my car lol. 

i want to drive a nice smooth ride again. it accelerated smooth before we did this work . i'm not sure if i should go with my gut and pop the 1st injector out and make sure its seated correctly or not. 

i sprayed some wd40 on it while the car was running to see if it made any changes (since i'm out of carb cleaner) and nothing happened. So maybe its sealed just fine and it is my whining fuel pump.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

we retimed the car yesterday. Set the flywheel to TDC. it was pretty much on the 6BTDC slash.. so we put it tdc and got it running really smooth.. but we still had a slight hiccup or studder to the car. 

so i decided to repull the 1st injector.. the one that was wiggly before. Last week we replaced the holders and seals on it.. When i popped the injector it became quite clear why we weren't running smoothly... 












So i ordered new seals from the local NAPA. they said they would have them tomorrow for me. So i should be good to after i get it put back together  


anyone know if there is a lube or something i can put on the o rings when installing them to reduce the possibility of hurting the o rings on installation?


----------



## Ruthlessone3k (Aug 17, 2012)

When I did mine I put all the O-rings on the injectors then stuck them in the freezer for a couple hours to shrink them up. Then right before I stuck them in I sprayed them with a tiny bit of carb cleaner. I Then used a chunk of wood to seat them. it made it easy to push on the injectors without damaging the threads or my hands. They all went in really nicely. I think freezing them was the secret to ease of installation.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Ruthlessone3k said:


> When I did mine I put all the O-rings on the injectors then stuck them in the freezer for a couple hours to shrink them up. Then right before I stuck them in I sprayed them with a tiny bit of carb cleaner. I Then used a chunk of wood to seat them. it made it easy to push on the injectors without damaging the threads or my hands. They all went in really nicely. I think freezing them was the secret to ease of installation.


 good to know. i might just do that.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

installed new seals on injector 1. car runs pretty smooth.. but i'm still getting a slight hiccup. 


i played with my gas cap today to make it so it seals again. I noticed from another thread that i've never heard any pressure coming from my gas cap when i open it. So i checked an it wasnt even sealing on the hole. So i pried the part that keeps the gasket springy up a bit and it works great now. 


still no idea whats causing the hiccup.. i'm not sure if it actually was happening before we did the work on the car or not. The car is alot quieter now and i think i am just noticing more things now. For instance i didnt think i was rubbing anymore... but i am. lol


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

i also bought some more carb cleaner and sprayed all my vac hoses.. still not finding any leaks at all.. My next guess is either changing the actual injectors or maybe doing the fuel pumps. 


i will probably try to calm down a bit though and just try and deal with it the way it is. 

tomorrow i hope to grab a power steering pump for it since mine leaks like crazy. i'll also see what else is on the donor car that i can grab. I might grab the clipper kit too.. havent decided yet


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

gave the car its first bath since i've owned it. Last time i just sanded/painted it instead. 

The matte green is a pain to get oily stains off of.. might have to go gloss next time  


I found some of that "Wet tire" stuff in the shed and did the tires.. i read the can and saw it was fine for vinyl too.. so i wiped down the top with it too


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

just ordered a cold start valve from GAPs ebay page. maybe this will solve some of the issues starting and studdering


----------



## KYDUBBER (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking good bro! Top came out nice... only thing I would change would be the red on the handles. What coils are you running?


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Rokkers

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Cold start Valve replaced. Starts better


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

By passed the power steering pump. sick of the squealing and destruction of whatever belts i put on it. I left the pump on the car but bought a new belt to run from the crank to water pump to alternator. 


somehow my timing belt losended up and skipped time. God Bless non-interference engines lol. 


So i have the flywheel and crankshaft lined up. but the distributor line is at 12 oclock and the rotor is at 3oclock.. going to have a friend come help me with that. I cant turn the distributor enough to make the rotor line up with the distro. 

hopefully we can figure it out. then i can drive it again! lol this should be then end of most of the issues i've been having with belts and such. I think the next thing to do is to replace injector number 1. then it should run really smooth again.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

i timed the engine. tightened the tensioner and bypassed the power steering. 


other than parking i really dont mind not having the power steering. 


little bit of restored faith in the car.. a little. 


next im going to order a new injector i think and see if that smooths out my slight studder


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

ended up with a hole/crack in my coolant distribution hose the other day. Luckily i noticed it before running out of coolant. 

quick and easy fix. 

i also ordered a complete set of seals and holders for my replacement injectors.. I might get ambitious in the next couple days if its warm enough to replace them all.. we'll see.. 

the car has been running well the last couple months.. Other than a small studder still. I'm still thinking its the fuel pumps. Now that its been colder out they whine less.. So i might just do the injectors when i do the fuel pumps this spring (if i havent sold or traded it by then.. )


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

looking forward to topless weather!


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

ordered a new heater fan switch (hoping to be able to get back the other 3 fan speeds that dont work. currently only the 3rd speed works. The 4th speed activates the idle boost.. but the fan wont work on any speed other than 3) 


i also ordered a new heater hose that goes from the flange to the heater core hose. noticed it was a little damp by the flange the other day. 

next on to order is the USRT shift kit (sick of rubber bushings and sloppy linkage) 

I also need a windshield for inspection.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

replaced the fan switch and the heater hose today. noticed my drivers side cv boot was in two pieces.. 

guess thats the next fix. 


lol last year (april to mid march) i spent $1300 on parts alone.... 

thats like 108 a month in upkeep.. 

hopefully this year will be kinder or i might be able to justify buying an new vw


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Gave the car a bath
Applied a new sticker 
Replaced the oil cap.. 


i've been having a bit of a stutter for a while in the engine.. Today when i was wiping things down i noticed a little sheen next to the oil cap.. pulled off the cap and noticed a tiny bit of white foam along the gasket of the cap. (oil is perfectly fine no head gasket issues lol) 

So i just replaced the oil cap with and brand new one .. and voila seems the studder is gone.. stupid vacuum leak i didnt even think to check. The gasket on the old cap was a little cracked. I might replace my gas cap too.. maybe that could help even further!


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh and also replaced the b pillar covers with new ones, re glued them and glued in the window gaskets on the pillar so they would stay put better.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

replaced a bad injector hat the other day. 

exhaust sprung a leak.. so i have to get that sealed up for inspection. Plan on getting a new windshield for inspection too.


----------



## Claire22cia (Apr 19, 2013)

I really wish i had a garage so i could work on the car in the winter.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

yeah me too.. i would have probably pulled the car completely apart and redone everything.. so probably a good thing i dont have a garage actually .. i cant afford to do that lol


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

fixed the exhaust today. sounds really quiet now


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Replaced the negative battery terminal today and brushed the ground points.. figured its about time i work my way through the grounds. 

i noticed my fender to ECU tray ground was undone.. so i reattached that. Next i need to get the list and start going through them to make sure they exist and are clean.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

discovered when we replaced the valve cover gasket we never re attached the coil to valve cover ground wire... seemed to make a noticeable difference in the smoothness of the car running. 


i also just put a bottle of Lucas oil fuel system treatment in the tank. hoping that will help smooth it out even more


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Brand new windshield!

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Inspected for another year!


----------



## chris24f22 (Aug 13, 2012)

is it hard to inspect those type of bumpers in new hampshire ?


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Depends on the person doing the inspection. My guy is laxed. He let's me slide on the low too

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BerryB (Jul 10, 2012)

tinygiant said:


> Depends on the person doing the inspection. My guy is laxed. He let's me slide on the low too
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


 To be honest, and not trying to be a butt. I seriously wouldn't be boasting about that on the inter webs. your guy can get in some doodoo for looking past things.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Well rejecting for low with a coil over car is dumb.. I can just crank it up for insp and them lower after. Just saves us all the hassle.

I was told I needed metal bumpers. That's what I showed up with and he said. Its metal. It works


Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chris24f22 (Aug 13, 2012)

well i hope my guy will let it pass because im planing on making some of those type of bumpers for temporary bumpers until i get enough money for my small type bumpers


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

I think my wires needed to be replaced 

Check the voltage at all the grounds I could find any seemed fine today.

Also replaced the in tank fuel pump. Seems it might have been done before since there were screw type clamps on all the lines.


Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Replaced the cap and rotor. When we replaced it last summer it popped off because the side clip want clipped.. I uust put it back and didn't think of it. Figured I would replace it since its cheap enough.. found a nice gouge in it

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

replaced idle air screw oring today. much smoother! old one was hard and flat.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

new water pump, coolant, flange and thermostat! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...abby-today&p=82036866&viewfull=1#post82036866


----------



## flipty (Mar 5, 2012)

can you tell me about replacing that? My car has a crazy high idle (1.5k to 2k with the fan on) and my screw/o-ring has got to be original '88.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

flipty said:


> can you tell me about replacing that? My car has a crazy high idle (1.5k to 2k with the fan on) and my screw/o-ring has got to be original '88.


i think it was a 6mm nut on the end of the screw. 

just unscrew it and replace the o ring on it. 

hook me up with $2.00 and i can send you an o ring. I paid like $7 shipped for 3 lol but i'll never need another 

you can tell if you need to replace it if you can wiggle the screw while its in the throttle body. 

and i guess you also need to adjust it with the engine warm.. which sucks because its in a hard place to get to with a socket so you might want to wear a glove so you dont get burned on the manifold. 

you can count the rotations out so you can put it the same rotations in.


----------



## flipty (Mar 5, 2012)

tinygiant said:


> nope they fit just fine.
> 
> these are the ones that i used
> 
> ...


Totally unrelated... but did you click on that link? It's for the speakers, but the item description is:



walmart said:


> The Boppy Bedding Collection gives you a look of sweet sophistication. The 4-piece organic bedding design includes white silhouettes of birds in a floral setting on a soft pink background, piped in chocolate brown. The Bumper's extra ties and flexible design can be separated into various sections to accommodate traditional cribs, sleigh cribs and toddler daybeds. The crisp white dust ruffle with a chocolate brown pinstripe coordinates beautifully with the bedding design. The Bird Song Boppy - 4-Piece Bedding Set includes a bumper with removable slipcover, a comforter with removable cover, a fitted crib sheet and a dust ruffle. The comforter cover, bumper cover, crib sheet and dust ruffle are made of 100 percent organic cotton. The soft Boppy Bedding is easy to care for; just machine wash and tumble dry low. The bedding set fits a standard-size crib and mattress. Give your baby the soft and luxurious feel of organic cotton in this beautifully simple set.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

flipty said:


> Totally unrelated... but did you click on that link? It's for the speakers, but the item description is:


ha thats funny.. walmart is retarded


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

tinygiant said:


> i think it was a 6mm nut on the end of the screw.
> 
> just unscrew it and replace the o ring on it.



its 7mm, always been a 7mm...

same as brake bleeder screws


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

rabbitnothopper said:


> its 7mm, always been a 7mm...
> 
> same as brake bleeder screws




what he said


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

tomorrow my 1973 bus will be here  

new project! (still keeping the cabby as my daily) 

check out the pics and thread: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre....have-some-questions.&p=82205711#post82205711


----------



## gunnarpaul (Mar 3, 2008)

tinygiant said:


> tomorrow my 1973 bus will be here
> 
> new project! (still keeping the cabby as my daily)
> 
> ...


 Thats pretty sweet. :beer::beer: 

Bodies a little rough, but if you're good at body work, it shouldn't be problem. 

I had a line on a 69' not to long ago that was on craigslist but got beat out on it by about 20 minutes :banghead:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

I've never welded in my life but hoping to find some gracious individual(s) to show me how and maybe help me out with the bus... maybe I will save some cash up to get what I need to fix it and host a small "Work on the bus" party/bbq and try to get it squared away





Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

New Upholstery! 

*EDIT-----> i've been getting a bunch of PMs about these seat covers 

i bought them as NOS from a member here on the forum. He purchased them 15-20 years ago from a dealership in his area. So unfortunately i have no idea where they came from originally 

but i do love them.. so na na boo boo you can't have em.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

next 
-i need to fix the drippy knee on the drivers side
-install new b pillar seals (already have them)
-New carpet
-new headliner 


i was thinking of doing a bright red carpet.. and then doing black mats.. anyone have any input?


----------



## brandon2e (Dec 9, 2011)

Just personal opinion but I think the bright red might not go with the matte green paint and black seats. If you want something other than black, maybe dark gray? Goes with both black (top and seats) and green body. I'm into subtle colors for most of the car and maybe some small, bright highlights. Or if want something that stands out, maybe a muted plaid or something with a pattern. Do they even make carpets like that?


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

brandon2e said:


> Just personal opinion but I think the bright red might not go with the matte green paint and black seats. If you want something other than black, maybe dark gray? Goes with both black (top and seats) and green body. I'm into subtle colors for most of the car and maybe some small, bright highlights. Or if want something that stands out, maybe a muted plaid or something with a pattern. Do they even make carpets like that?



well my previous look was blood splattered.. which i would like to find a way to incorporate still.. i just dont want to platter the nice new door cards.. I've been thinking about maybe just splattering the inside padding on the cards, that way it ties in the red carpet. I will still make a custom trunk cover in the black vinyl that will have the blood smear vw logo.. 

i was thinking today an olive carpet would look cool too.. but i want something unique.. not just another boring classy looking interior.. 

i have some more thinking to do . I also was thinking maybe instead of the door cards being splattered i would get a black headliner and red splatter that and find some red window cranks or something to tie in a bright carpet. 

still brain storming.. but i dont want a muted boring theme


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Not sure whether you are aware of these guys or not, but they seem to have very nice carpet sets in a bunch of colors.

http://www.newtoncomm.co.uk/cars/vw-golf/model-134/carpet-and-boot/

Not cheap however. Car is looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

yeah i've seen them before. I'll probably just grab a $150 2pc ebay carpet. 

I dont mind cutting holes and such for the tracks and whatnot


----------



## 1ABrian (Sep 12, 2012)

cool build man. to bad your to far for me to come over and and help out on your welding. Maybe once I get mine on the road we can at least meet up for a cruise or hit a show? I like your creativity on your build. Have you decided whats going on with the bus yet?


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

1ABrian said:


> cool build man. to bad your to far for me to come over and and help out on your welding. Maybe once I get mine on the road we can at least meet up for a cruise or hit a show? I like your creativity on your build. Have you decided whats going on with the bus yet?


I got the bus running yesterday! 

drove it like 30ft. Charged up a battery yesterday and plan on tossing it in the bus and seeing if the battery is good. I plan on taking its first spin around the neighborhood if it will start. 

You know i got a different bus right? I sold the pop top westy and bought a solid top passenger van. 

I have some needs. front seats, windshield and tires for it. before its actually road ready. 


I will be at volksbahn this year. and my band Vessel (www.facebook.com/vesselrock) will be playing there too  

There is an aircooled show/swap august 4th in acton maine i really want to go to..


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

We have been getting a ton of rain lately and with the new seat covers in i didnt want them to get ruined. I've had a drip for a while that mos times isnt bad but i got fed up with it yesterday and decided to investigate further. 

The drip coming from the drivers side top seal above the window. The part that seemed odd is the water wasnt coming from between the window and the seal, it was coming from above the seal. 

so yesterday i took the seal out and the rail that the seal fits into. Low and Behold, whoever installed the top last time only put weather stripping up 3/4 of the rail.. So the water was able to move freely under the rail and into the car. 

So i put some double sided vinyl insulating foam strip along the rail and screwed it all down. This morning. dry as a bone! 

If i feel we will have enough of a break in the rain today i might go do the B billar seals too


----------



## 1ABrian (Sep 12, 2012)

tinygiant said:


> I got the bus running yesterday!
> 
> drove it like 30ft. Charged up a battery yesterday and plan on tossing it in the bus and seeing if the battery is good. I plan on taking its first spin around the neighborhood if it will start.
> 
> ...


I didnt see a date for Volksbahn on their site?


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

Just read through your thread, good stuff, keep up the great work :thumbup: and hopefully we stop getting pounded by rain on the east coast!! 

Quick question, Where did you get the cover for your seats? They look like they fit great


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

just finished replacing my B pillar seals


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

ha spent over $900 so far on the cabby this year only on month 7... 

i guess i will calm down a little. I really dont want to out do last year's 1300.. probably will though. 


Things i want to do this year still

USRT Shift kit 
CV Axel drivers side inner boot replacement
Carpet


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay i will edit the first post about these seat covers since i've been getting a bunch of PMs about them. 

i bought them as NOS from a member here on the forum. He purchased them 20 years ago from a dealership in his area. So unfortunately i have no idea where they came from originally


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Do you still have your old white seat covers? wanna seel the front covers to me  
Looking good:thumbup:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

I actually left them on the seats to make the covers fit tighter.. sorry . 


i do have the back seat for sale


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

I decided to start a little website dedicated to my vw adventures. 

www.projectvdub.com 

i am working on getting all the work i've done so far all organized and posted in a sort of tutorial form. Any future work i do on my cabby and or bus will be documented and posted for everyones benefit. 

its a work in progress.. and i might end up changing the theme of the site a bit. but for now i'm working on getting all my last year and a half of content up there on the site.


----------



## Drew is werD (Aug 17, 2007)

Already bookmarked! Thank you for all of the information, and great build to follow 

Two quick questions if you don't mind 

.where did you source the o-ring for the idle screw?

..store for the b pillars? Mine are shot and leaky leaky


----------



## brandon2e (Dec 9, 2011)

The o-rings are on Ebay. MKI Autohaus sells them, 3 for like $4 plus shipping. Search Viton cabriolet idle screw seal (or something like that). B-pillar seals, I have no clue.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Got the b pillars used from a forum member.

Ebay usually has b pillars listed.. not cheap though.

The orings I think I bought on ebay too



Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drew is werD (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you both for the direction. Ill be looking that up today!


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

sprayed the headliner today 











more finished pics here:
http://www.projectvdub.com/tutorials-2/tutorials/re-new-cabriolet-headlier/


I also went to home depot to grab the paint i used to paint my car... no such luck. they dont sell it anymore.. So i hit up another home depot and no luck. I'm going to have to look online for it and if i dont have any luck I'm going to have to change the color of the car.. which is really unfortunate. It means i will have to remove my bloody handprint sticker

I wish i had the funds to get the car professionally painted.. but I dont.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Found the spray paint color I used last year today. Touched the cabby up.
Also ran a bead of black silicone under the rear window seal to hopefully stop some drips I noticed last week.

So nice to see it in solid color again.. no more big bondo area











Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Car looks good in person.:thumbup::wave:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Dave said:


> Car looks good in person.:thumbup::wave:


thanks man


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

developed a coolant drip the other say, so i pulled out the alternator and realized that the two bolts that hold my water pump to the block had come loose....

so tightened them up and it seems fine.


i also finally got my hands on a torque wrench and tightened my valve cover bolts to spec. some were quite a bit looser than they were supposed to be. i'll probably simple green the engine block soon and clean up the old oil drippings to see if it made a difference or not


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Wen’t to the local discount store and grabbed some stuff. I had a wrench I needed to return and had some store credit to spend. I had to grab some PB Blaster to soak the rear axle nuts on the bus before getting the tool to remove them sunday. I also grabbed some engine degreaser to work on my cabriolet a little bit. Picked up my wheel cylinders for the bus and ordered the rear spring kit. Cabby engine bay and engine block is looking nice and clean. I recently torqued the valve cover bolts to spec after noticing some oil leakage on the block. Seems it did the trick. After two days no oil on the block. But seeing the block so clean i figured i would work on the rest of the bay.

Someday i’ll have the funds and ambition to organize the bay a bit and do some wire tucking.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

tinygiant said:


> developed a coolant drip the other say, so i pulled out the alternator and realized that the two bolts that hold my water pump to the block had come loose....
> 
> so tightened them up and it seems fine.
> 
> ...




so my coolant drip slowed.. but didnt go away.. i squeezed the top hose and heard an air sucking sound down by the thermostat housing.. so i drained my coolant yet again and pulled the housing to find its warped. I see GAP now sells a metal housing.. i'll be ordering that tomorrow.. (hopefully with a discount since the plastic one i ordered didnt last very long. )


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

finally got around to replacing the seals on a couple more fuel injectors. 

had the time while the car was on the ramps waiting for the new thermostat housing


wrote up a little DIY
http://www.projectvdub.com/tutorials-3/tutorials/mk1-8v-fuel-injector-seal-diy/


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

replaced the thermostat cover with the metal one. So much better. 

Its nice being able to turn again without rubbing. borrowing those coil wrenches was an awesome idea. 


I also purchased another linkage rebuild kit. I might do that tomorrow if i get bored later on in the day


----------



## gordinho (Feb 15, 2005)

If you're really bored, come help me install my top! Lol.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

gordinho said:


> If you're really bored, come help me install my top! Lol.


If you were closer i probably would. Would make a great tutorial to add to the blog


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Replaced the heater controls.. The top vent selector has been broken off since i bought the car.. now i can select the vents! 


also installed the relay lever ball with the "missing link" delrin relay lever ball. 

and on top of that i finally got my middle top seals and trays and replaced those!


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

selling. decided its time for a wagon.. or possibly a golf.. but ideally a wagon. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6853648-FS-1989-Cabriolet-167k-NH


Just put ecode headlights in


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

new clutch, tranny replaced, new rear brakes on the pass side, done


next new oil pressure sensor on head and new coolant flange on head.


----------



## flipty (Mar 5, 2012)

Does that mean you didn't sell?


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Still have it


----------



## flying_oliver (Apr 29, 2013)

Good to hear you kept it.
How'd the clutch job go? I will be replacing mine this weekend.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

friend is doing all the work. he said he's never seen a pressure plate in so many pieces... lol 


two years of babying a clutch that has been slipping all along probably contributed to that


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

the retarded salvage yard sent us a mk3 tranny  


so looks like sunday we will be getting the correct tranny from a different yard.. 


but the plus side we are doing the cv axel on th drivers side too since its already out and the boot was torn on it. cheap enough to just replace it


----------



## Stableboy (Jul 21, 2013)

tinygiant said:


> figured i would add some HP with a new sticker



Where did you find this sticker? :thumbup::beer:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Stableboy said:


> Where did you find this sticker? :thumbup::beer:



ebay


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

cabby is home! 


so since i dropped it off it has 

new clutch
swapped out toasted AUG for a 9A that works awesome. 
(install kit.. so new throw out, seals , bolts and fluid)
new rear shoes
new front pads
Resurfaced Rotors 
New main shift shaft bushing. 


Have but havent installed yet:
New oil pressure switch (one on head)
New coolant Flange (one on head)


car runs soooooo much better than it ever has. I've never been able to gas it hard without it slipping. So taking off in 1st was quite a bit more spirited than before. Shifts super smooth. my old tranny had syncro issues.. So going from 4th to 3rd was a grindy shift.. now its super smooth.. 

my shifter is a tad bit off to the left.. which i can deal with until we get a nice enough day that i can get under it and tweak it. but all in all is so nice to have it back so i dont have to drive the f250 around all the time. I'm back to a more manageable MPG


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

working on replacing the power steering pump.. have the new one all connected and such just gotta grab a couple of the bolts that i dont have that mount to the backside . i also need to find the right belt for it


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

well the cabby is going to be getting some fancy wheels for once.. and i have plans to dip the car light blue .. its going to go through some changes  

i'm putting r81 imola Mini cooper 7 hole phone dials on it


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

:beer:opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

new tires/wheels and painted calipers red































calipers


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

almost lost a wheel today. i tightened them all down to spec.. drove about three miles and started getting a vibration.. one wheel had somehow loosed all four lugs.. tightened and re-checked all the lugs.. guess i will check again after next short trip just to be safe.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

engine bay re-painted


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Chris I had a dream last night you sold the cabby... It was not a pleasant one.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

I should start a cabby non profit organization to bring the cabby to mint condition.. 


i love the way it looks right now. i think Red carpet is my next upgrade. 



in other news.. its going to have a 1990 Jetta Coupe Sister in a couple weeks


----------



## flipty (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't help but notice that you, like me, have cruise control but partially disassembled. Any idea as to why yours isn't working? Mine did work up until about a year ago. Haven't bothered to try and fix it yet.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

flipty said:


> I can't help but notice that you, like me, have cruise control but partially disassembled. Any idea as to why yours isn't working? Mine did work up until about a year ago. Haven't bothered to try and fix it yet.




its never worked for me.. not sure what would need to happen to make it work. It would be pretty sweet to get that working again.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

New master
New rear deck and rear carpet in black
New center vents 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Grabbed a junk yard carpet. I changed my interior color to black and still have a ratty old blue carpet. Found a nlack ine and took the pressure washer and laundry soap to it





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

just updated my progress on the first post. 

realized i never posted about the missing linkz shift kit i purchased with all the delrin bushings. I cant believe i didnt order this kit years ago.. every mk1 i have from this day forward will get this kit asap. such a difference. no more scratchy gears, no more mis-shifts its amazing. Next i will be ordering the SCCH bearing shifter base to get rid of the rest of the tiny wiggle that is left from the base

Today i was checking things over and realized one of my spark plugs was loose. so i double checked all of them and tightened them up. 

other than that the cabby has been trucking along nicely.


i bought an 82 caddy that i am starting to work on.. but will sadly probably end working on it soon when snow flies. 


would it be better to tarp and cover it for the winter? or just leave it be?


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

10 min with a pressure washer and 30 min install a couple days later and i was done 



From junk yard



















My old carpet











After











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

replaced rear drivers side wheel cylinder. 

still have a crappy brake pedal.. i'm starting to think its actually the vac system or booster.. had enough of putting money into the car in the last couple weeks.. lol


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

built custom Euro bumpers out of half strut

















































Installed:










Painted and put on edcaps:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Had a custom Top made and installed:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

wrapped the hood


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

bought a 1981 caddy 1.6l diesel 5pd  

this will be getting worked on this week i think


----------



## flying_oliver (Apr 29, 2013)

A+ job on those euro bumpers..They came out looking surprisingly good! :thumbup:

How is the top custom? 

Didn't you also have a rabbit and a caddy you picked up a few months ago? Or was that someone else. Nevertheless, the caddy looks really clean


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah. Sold the rusty caddy and the 83 gti

Top was made by a small local upholsterer. Not ordered on ebay and tossed on 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

This is coming home soon too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2ryan (Jun 22, 2013)

sweet ride, digging the hood wanted to do mine the same way. cant decide on plastidip or paint for my mk3. cant wait to see more


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks. Dont vinyl wrap. Lol took forever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

New head unit that is iphone friendly. Hands free law goes into effect in july figured i dhould get with the times. 

Ugraded my rear speakers from 6" round speakers that were blown and not mounted to mounting 6x9's in a custom deck lid. Now that my top doesnt leak i can justify the expense. 

In tge process of swapping out my head unit. It might completely unrelated my sub amp stopped working. So i replace that with a 250w kicker mono amp . Sounds so much better in there now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Had a little ambition last night. Wrapped the rear to match the hood. And wrapped my emblems to contrast the part of the stripe they are in

Originally was going to wrap the whole car like the kamei car. Minus the white and orange. Already did the hood and realiZed i should have just wrapped ot black/red/yellow like the german flag instead of working my way from yellow to red. But oh well i like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schempp (Mar 20, 2013)

Had a little ambition last night. Wrapped the rear to match the hood. And wrapped my emblems to contrast the part of the stripe they are in

Originally was going to wrap the whole car like the kamei car. Minus the white and orange. Already did the hood and realiZed i should have just wrapped ot black/red/yellow like the german flag instead of working my way from yellow to red. But oh well i like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Well it's a Belgian flag now.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Fancy antique grant wheel added. Soooo classy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

$230 4 brand new Bosch Injectors
$100 Labor for Replacing Bad Master Cylinder under warranty
$20 Gates Alternator Belt
$1000 New custom Canvas Top and Labor
$75 Plugs, wires, cap and rotor
$50 Wrapped hood and trunk


updated list


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Bought a newer audi the other day. Getting married in a couple months and considering selling tge cabby and the 81 caddy. 

Pm me an offer. Cabby is as tight as can be. Just needs a muffler or a muffer patch. 

Tons of time and money invested. Saving for a house, feeling detatched from the cabby enough to let it go for the right price. 
Been driving 300mi a weekend last month with no issues. I would drive this anywhere


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

tinygiant said:


> Getting married in a couple months


It is an institution, do you need Psychiatric Assistance prior to being institutionalized?

36 years and still working on getting a release from the institution.... Well at least that is what I tell folks, but hey, I am a glutton for punishment so I am still in the institution.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Relationships are hard work. Like owning a mk1. Constant attention and maintence for the best possible outcome


----------



## Tisser (Dec 25, 2014)

tinygiant said:


> Fancy antique grant wheel added. Soooo classy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Those doorcards and that steering wheel :thumbup: :heart::heart: sorry to hear you're thinking of parting with the cars! If I had enough money I'd buy the cabby for sure!


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Make me an offer. Trying to get a solid savings going. 

Pm me an offer if you are interested


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Only thing it needs right now is a muffler or its a hole right near the muffler

Everything else works great. As you can see and if you follow this thread this car gets a lot of tlc.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Miss the ol cabby but i did put some new wheels and time into my 2009 tiguan today


----------

